# NAMotorsports | 42 Draft Designs Great Big Exhaust Sale!! 10% Off!!



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*42 Draft Designs Great Big Exhaust Sale*
*Sale Ends 10/23/2010*










*Exhausts*










42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Cat-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $630.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Cat-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $630.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $1013.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $1080.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (180 HP Only) $1080.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Turbo-Back for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $1148.99










*Downpipes and Cats*










42 Draft Designs 3 Inch High-Flow Cat Section for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $153.00
42 Draft Designs 3" Downpipe Cat Section $135.00
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Non-Resonated Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $113.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series 1.8T K04 Modular Downpipe (No Cat) $360.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Non-Resonated) $360.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Resonated) $428.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Resonated Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $180.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series 1.8T K04 Modular Downpipe $428.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series 1.8T Modular Downpipe $383.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Non-Resonated) $437.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI (Resonated) $504.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Test Pipe for 2.0T FSI & TSI Downpipes $77.99
42 Draft Designs 3" Downpipe Test Pipe Section for MK IV VW GTI/Jetta & Audi TT 180HP $68.99
42 Draft Designs 3" Race Series 1.8T Modular Downpipe (No Cat) $315.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $518.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (180 HP, Quattro Only) $518.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Street Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (225 HP Only) $585.99
42 Draft Designs 3 Inch Race Series Downpipe for MK I Audi TT (180 HP, Quattro Only) $450.99
42 Draft Designs VW Mk4 1.8T Value Line Race Series 3" Downpipe $225.00 Free Shipping
42 Draft Designs VW Mk4 1.8T Value Line Street Series 3" Downpipe $292.50 Free Shipping










*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interntational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday we are closed
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up.

North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you offering any discounts on the ceramic coated downpipes and exhausts?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

corradojohnt said:


> Are you offering any discounts on the ceramic coated downpipes and exhausts?


Yes, the ceramic coatings are also 10% off.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Excuse me if I am just not seeing it, but where is the option for ceramic coating on your site? Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

corradojohnt said:


> Excuse me if I am just not seeing it, but where is the option for ceramic coating on your site? Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


For the downpipe the coating is $112.50 and for the cat-back it is $225.00. Not all the coatings are listed on the site currently, but they are all available.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*NEW 42 DRAFT DESIGNS PRODUCT!!*










Built on the same precision tooling as our Mk41.8T 3" Downpipes, our Value Line 3" Downpipes take a clear-cut approach. We've eliminated our modular flange design to create a downpipe that embodies simplicity. Welded permanently with only a single option, these downpipes deliver equal results at a dramatically lower price.

Why would we build the same downpipe with less features? Some enthusiasts simply don't need modular options. Years of market feedback has shown us that our modular design is ideal, however confusing for those seeking simplicity. Determined to eliminate confusion, we scrubbed our sales data and built two downpipes based on the most popular fitment configuration. Value line downpipes are available in street and race configurations reduced to fit the stock band clamp.

Like any 42 exhaust system, Value Line systems are fabricated with precision and TIG welded to ensure maximum quality. Each Value Line downpipe starts with a CNC machined turbo flange and press-formed transition. Mandrel bent 3" piping routes exhaust under the car where a stainless steel flex section is used to absorb engine movement. After the flex section, 3" piping connects to a final reducer. This reducer allows fitment to any cat-back exhaust - stock or aftermarket. Street series feature a 3" high-flow cat, permanently welded in-place. Both series feature a pair of oxygen sensor bungs positioned for honest fitment.

At any price point, a 3" downpipe is a worthwhile upgrade for the 1.8T engine. Since the 1.8T first hit the streets, performance shops and enthusiasts have proven that downpipe upgrades provide healthy power gains. Equipped with a very restrictive factory downpipe and catalytic converter, the1.8T instantly benefits from a reduction in back pressure. Our 3"downpipes increase turbo response, horsepower, and torque.

Value Line Mk4 1.8T 3" downpipes are available in street or race series. Street series downpipes include a Magnaflow high-flow catalytic converter. All downpipes feature a permanent reduction to fit the stock exhaust band clamp. All configurations can be purchased ceramic coating for additional corrosion protection.


Construction Highlights

* CNC mandrel bent 14 gauge aluminized steel tubing
* CNC machined 1018 cold roll steel flange
* Professional TIG welded construction throughout
* 409 stainless steel 200 cell metal catalytic converter
* Stainless steel braided flex section 

Fitment Details

* Fits 1999-2005 VW mk4 Golf, Jetta, GTI 1.8T
* Fits 2000-2006 Audi TT 180 FWD
* Fits VW New Beetle 1.8T
* This downpipe will NOT fit any Passat or Audi A4
* Available in street or race configuration
* OEM K03 turbo gasket included

42 Draft Designs VW Mk4 1.8T Value Line Race Series 3" Downpipe $225.00 Free Shipping
42 Draft Designs VW Mk4 1.8T Value Line Street Series 3" Downpipe $292.50 Free Shipping


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Has anyone else been waiting over a month for this? I am going on five weeks


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*10% off sale*

what is 10% off $650.00 ??? A. 585.99 or B. 585.00





I know penny ass cheap also has FREE SHIPPING


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*none*

love the product and you guys are great just been nickeled and dime to near death.....

bump bump de bump


----------



## onelightmind (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll take one. Let me figure out my CTS kit first.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------

